# homemade deer feeder



## HuntWithFeist (Jun 22, 2013)

Post some pictures of your feeders you have built. Im needing some ideas and im sure it will help others. Thanks


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 23, 2013)

heres one I made out of 8'' water pipe. its about 6' tall and holds 90 lbs of corn. I sawed 3 lil triangles in the bottom, used some angle braces to screw it to a 2'x2' piece of treated plywood, put a cap on it and spray painted it. I put the chain on it to wrap around a tree so it won't get knocked over. works great. these pics are from last year.


----------



## HuntWithFeist (Jun 23, 2013)

Great looking feeder and deer. Thanks for the idea


----------



## HunterFF (Jun 23, 2013)

4" pvc


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm with hunterff...  Easy to make and really cheap, I spent 17 bucks and made 2 that included zip ties and the caps for them


----------



## old florida gator (Jun 23, 2013)

is it bear proof?????


----------



## Defcon15 (Jun 24, 2013)

Trough feeder design. If anyone needs detailed instructions/materials, I've already got them written up.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good looking trough build. I like to use 8 inch or 6 inch PVC pipe with caps and 4 sets of eye bolts 2 top 2 toward the bottom with rachet straps the deer seem to be more comfortable eating around them a tripod feeder or trough seems to keep the bigger bucks away for me...


----------



## HDDyna06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Racoons?*

We have tried both pipe and trough feeders. I guess you have accepted feeding the coons or dont have many? Seems we have 8 -10 that are regulars at every feeder. Broadcast seems to give the turkeys, deer, and hogs and equal chance when the spinner goes off.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are a couple my boy and I put together. 6" pipe to 4" reducer and y pipe. Holds 2 bags of corn. overall length 8'


----------



## 7 point (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the only pic I have of mine its attatched to A plastic 35 gal drum .


----------



## Tarrowood (Aug 2, 2013)

anymore ideas


----------



## boomhower (Aug 2, 2013)

use some frame design as defcon15 but get a plastic 55gal drum and cut it in half to hold the feed/corn. will hold at least 100lbs. easy to fill and the feed doesn't come in ground contact to become moldy. the mold can and will kill turkeys very quickly if they eat the moldy feed or corn.


----------



## Jbj87 (Apr 22, 2014)

Where did you get your Y? i looked at home depot and they didnt have one and do they eat from the Y?





IIICrkRepr said:


> Here are a couple my boy and I put together. 6" pipe to 4" reducer and y pipe. Holds 2 bags of corn. overall length 8'


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Apr 22, 2014)

Jbj87 said:


> Where did you get your Y? i looked at home depot and they didnt have one and do they eat from the Y?



Got the Y from Lowes. I have had 2 deer feeding at the same time and have a few pics of deer with their head in one side while a raccoon was eating out the other side. They will stick their face right down in there. If you have hogs you can lift it off the ground so they will not get in it. And with 2 rachet straps never had a bear pull one off either.


----------



## phoebew77 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Wooden Trough*

I am interested in the wooden trough feeder design. Do you still have a pattern?


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 23, 2015)

Simple pipe feeder with a Y. Drill holes in the bottom cap for water drainage. I build mine around 7 ft tall and they hold 45-50 pounds of corn/feed. Simple, cheap, and effective.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 23, 2015)

We had a trough feeder but the hogs eventually tore it down. Concrete the posts in and had a tin roof. But the hogs just tore it up. We stick to pipe feeders now with 2 ratchet straps around them. They have a hard time eating out of them and the sure ain't tearing them off the tree.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 24, 2015)

7 point said:


> This is the only pic I have of mine its attatched to A plastic 35 gal drum .



That squirrel looks like he has found a home!


----------



## oppthepop (Nov 25, 2015)

Sure would like the design to this one if you dont mind! My e-mail is kandehunting@aol.com - many thanks!


----------



## oppthepop (Nov 25, 2015)

Thats to defcon15 for his trough feeder -


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 25, 2015)

A 32+ gallon trash can with wheels with a 4" hole at the bottom.


----------



## BigCats (Nov 25, 2015)

Make yourself a scarecrow dress in camo run off down the legs letting feed run out bottom of pants leg then when you go hunting move scarecrow and prop up against the same tree.


----------



## RICO candela (Oct 16, 2018)

Defcon15 said:


> Trough feeder design. If anyone needs detailed instructions/materials, I've already got them written up.


----------



## RICO candela (Oct 16, 2018)

Defcon15 said:


> Trough feeder design. If anyone needs detailed instructions/materials, I've already got them written up.


what happen to the instructions/materials list. thanks.


----------



## RICO candela (Oct 18, 2018)

RICO candela said:


> what happen to the instructions/materials list. thanks.





RICO candela said:


> what happen to the instructions/materials list. thanks.





phoebew77 said:


> *Wooden Trough*
> 
> I am interested in the wooden trough feeder design. Do you still have a pattern?





Defcon15 said:


> Trough feeder design. If anyone needs detailed instructions/materials, I've already got them written up.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 18, 2018)

Spin feeder that you can mount on the bottom of a trash can, barrel, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Fee...F8&qid=1539905722&sr=8-2&keywords=spin+feeder


----------



## Hookedup (Oct 19, 2018)

I made this trough feeder over the summer and painted it up.  Looks and works great. Not much $$ in it either.  I also have 3 of the gravity pvc pipe feeders that I use. All work great.  No batteries or worry.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2018)

It just seems to me that deer (especially bucks) respond better to gravity feeders than spin type.
It is convenient to fill a large capacity spin feeder if you live a distance from where you hunt though.


----------



## RICO candela (Oct 19, 2018)

Defcon15 said:


> Trough feeder design. If anyone needs detailed instructions/materials, I've already got them written up.


----------

